# Worried about Merlin



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin hasn’t been feeling well since yesterday. He is more clingy and has low(er) energy. His heart rate and breathing rates are good. His temperature is about 1 degree celcius lower than it should be. He is eating and urinating. I haven’t seen a poop but he goes on the side of the house and it’s cold so I’m not outside and can’t see him. He doesn’t drink much usually and hasn’t gone to drink yesterday, but I fed him canned food, which contains lots of water. I put his pyjama on to keep him warm.

Oddly, his anxiety is lower than usual. This morning he went outside and had a treat. He wagged his tail a little. Now he is cuddling with me in a warm blanket. He usually doesn’t tolerate the heat (or cold) too long so he never stays very long on me. Let alone with a pyjama on and a blanket on top.

I’m very bad at deciding when I should go to the vet. I get worried very easily and usually take the dogs there really quickly. Most of the time I should have waited, it was just a temporary thing as humans have, and they were fine the next day. Vet prices have also went up so I would rather not do that and keep the money fornwhen they are really sick.

Of course if there is anything worrying I’ll take him immediately.

What would you do ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

After I wrote this I couldn’t take it anymore and got him an emergency appointment at the vet. It’s a local vet and if they find something they can’t handle or if he needs overnight care, they’ll send me to a big vet center about 30 minutes away, i could have gone there directly but I’m hoping it won’t be necessary (they are a lot more expensive).

We have an appointment after dinner tonight. Wish us luck.

(Merlin is still wrapped in the blanket, on my belly. I can feel the warmth oozing. He usually wouldn’t tolerate that. Could he be fighting an infection of some sort ?)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If an infection I would expect him to have some level of fever.

I hope you get clear answers and that he has a comfortable day before the time for the appointment.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> If an infection I would expect him to have some level of fever.
> 
> I hope you get clear answers and that he has a comfortable day before the time for the appointment.


Oh that’s true. That’s even more worrying then. :-(


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We'll be waiting to hear the results. Hope he rebounds soon.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I understand the anxiety that comes when our furry loved one seem off. No harm in erring on the side of caution. Keep us posted. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping the best. Glad you got a slot this evening


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Glad you have an appointment set up. Let us know how it goes. Hoping it’s something minor and easily treated.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers crossed that he is just having an off day, and hoping for good results.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday









This morning









He was licking me and I gently moved his faced away with my finger and he yelped. This is even more puzzling to me.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope Merlin feels better soon. It is so hard to know, and vets are expensive. You know him best.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Possibly a toothache or headache? They get them too. Poor little guy. It's so hard when we don't know what's going on with them, and can't explain to them how much we wish we could help.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so glad you were able to get an appointment so quickly. Fingers crossed this is just a blip.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Puppy Love said:


> Possibly a toothache or headache? They get them too. Poor little guy. It's so hard when we don't know what's going on with them, and can't explain to them how much we wish we could help.


Toothache seems unlikely. He gets dental cleaning when needed and I brush his teeth. Last night when I did he didn’t seem to have discomfort. I decided not to skip it to check if he had pain. But it’s still a possibility.

I’ve never had any dog that made me think he had headaches but why not ? If that’s what it is, it will be an expensive headache…


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. Hope he’s okay.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I decided long ago that it was much better to make an appointment when I was worried than to lie awake all night racked with anxiety. Sometimes the fee is worth it just for reassurance and not having a sleepless night, and if it does prove to be something needing treatment I know it has been caught early. I hope Merlin's episode proves to be just a minor bug or something else easily treated or self limiting.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I agree with Apricot mini momma--you know him best and it's always better to be safe than sorry. Hoping it's something very minor! ((((hugs))))


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Will be waiting for an update. I’m so glad you could get him in sameday.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry Merlin is not feeling well. Is it possible he slipped and fell when out of your sight, and has a sore neck? 🥰 all good wishes coming your way.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> I'm sorry Merlin is not feeling well. Is it possible he slipped and fell when out of your sight, and has a sore neck? 🥰 all good wishes coming your way.


That’s possible, as he goes on the side of the house to do his business sometimes, and I can’t see him there. The snow is not slippery at the moment but who knows ?

I go outside with them sometimes and while I shovel or walk around, they get happy and excited because I’m around and start chasing each other. He might have fell then. I think we did this the day before yesterday, so that increases the odds.

I added it to the summary sheet I’m preparing for the vet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Now I’m really torn. He looks better, he came for his dinner and ate the whole thing without me having to hand feed him. He went outside right after as usual, peed and had a nice and firm poop. His temp is stable and I have pretty much no symptoms left.

If I cancel they’ll charge me 60$ but if I go it’s at least 300$-400$. I think I’d rather take a chance and make another appointment if he needs it. 

That’s what I was talking about… I jump the gun too soon. Sigh. 

I’ll take one more hour to decide if I go or not.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Taking the dog to the vet is like taking the car to the mechanic - in both cases they have no symptoms when you get there! In Merlin's case, though, I think it would be a good idea to keep the appointment - and it certainly would be good for you to know that he has been checked out.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Taking the dog to the vet is like taking the car to the mechanic - in both cases they have no symptoms when you get there!


Ha!

Glad he's feeling better, regardless of what you decide to do.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, as we say in French « il n’y a que les fous qui ne changent pas d’idée » (only crazy people don’t change their mind) !

I did one last test to make up my mind. Result : for the second day in a row, he wouldn’t eat his night treat. It ended in Beckie attacking him to get it (I was quick and got a cushion to separate them).

So we’re going. I’ll let you know. I hope I’m not making you dizzy, lol !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So we went to our appointment. I couldn’t be in the room for the exam but I explained to the technician before and gave them my sheet with all the infos. The exam was completely normal and revealed no issue whatsoever. He had no pain at anytime while being handled, even when the vet was testing to reproduce the pain he had when I moved his face.

We did a full blood panel, including pancreas. Everything was also normal, except the white blood cells were a little low, but not deformed. The vet is not worried, as it can happen in a dog his age (7).

So basically we were left with nothing, except pain (thanks @Streetcar). So the vet asked me if I wanted to take pain medicine (gabapentin 25 mg) now or come back if needed. After giving it some thought, I decided it was best to start giving it to him now, as he wouldn’t tell me if he has pain or not. The fact that it causes drowsiness and would make him sleep more appealed to me also, as it would help him sleep and rest. So I got a 5 days supply and can give it twice a day, three if necessary.

I gave him his first dose as soon as we got home. And I don’t know if it’s a coincidence, but one hour later he was back to being himself ! Completely.

I’m 500$ poorer but I will sleep well tonight. If I can only get rid of the chest pain I’m having. I didn’t realize this was causing me so much anxiety.

Thanks everyone for your support. Merlin says you’re the best !


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping for a speedy recovery. At least between the two of you, you will get a good night's rest.
I usually smile and tell my husband " it's only money". He's not always in agreement but he wouldn't want any of our dogs in pain either.
Sleep well and all the best.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed that both of you are on the road to recovery. Blessed be.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi, I hope you are sleeping soundly by now. You are such a good dog mom!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm glad everything checks out OK. Sleep tight!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Awww, dear @Dechi, please, please do not hesitate to go to your own doctor, please, dear!!! It could be this stress, just maybe they can help with a med for your lovely self as well. Take care 💞.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch - expensive! But you have a good set of baseline test results, a comfortable dog and a peaceful heart. But do get your own pain checked out - my mother thought she had indigestion and it proved to be an emergency!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Wow vet care is expensive in Canada


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm late to this and so happy to read that he seems to be feeling better. Sending wishes that things stay this way. 

Now, time for you to look after yourself!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've no problem looking after your dogs when *you* cross the bridge, D.
But they have to be alive. 
So let's just keep everybody in good health.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so glad Merlin's back to his usual self! In hindsight Mia (spoo) was starting to experience the aches and pains of aging around age 8. I noticed her slowing down at age 7.5 (there were very subtle but definite changes when she ran in the woods) and within a year I noticed that some days she just wasn't her usual self. I lived with her ups and downs until I figured out it was pain related, at which point she started Gabapentin daily and later Carprofen. Just a thought as you manage a vibrant, aging dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Dechi, I hope you are sleeping soundly by now. You are such a good dog mom!!


Thank you ! I think I was, with the help of a little pill, lol. 



Streetcar said:


> Awww, dear @Dechi, please, please do not hesitate to go to your own doctor, please, dear!!! It could be this stress, just maybe they can help with a med for your lovely self as well. Take care


Thank you for your concern. I have so many doctors I forget their names and I’ve been checked for heart disease thoroughly, among others. I have a severe anxiety disorder so I’m used to this pain but it hadn’t happened in a while so I was surprised. I did some breathing exercises and it relieved the pain (from being tensed without realizing it for a long time). If it hadn’t, I would have thought it was the heart, but I had an in-depth heart exam not long ago so that helps staying calm…



Countryboy said:


> I've no problem looking after your dogs when *you* cross the bridge,


Thank you, yes, we’re staying safe !



Liz said:


> I'm so glad Merlin's back to his usual self! In hindsight Mia (spoo) was starting to experience the aches and pains of aging around age 8. I noticed her slowing down at age 7.5 (there were very subtle but definite changes when she ran in the woods) and within a year I noticed that some days she just wasn't her usual self. I lived with her ups and downs until I figured out it was pain related, at which point she started Gabapentin daily and later Carprofen. Just a thought as you manage a vibrant, aging dog.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Merlin is a small dog (6-7 lbs) so I would think he shouldn’t be considered a senior at this age. Don’t toy poodles live to be 15 or 20 ? Whatever it is, if he needs the medicine he will have it.

About the cost (couldn’t get the « quote » button to work). The way vets do it around here now, they have so many clients that their regular appointments are in one month. Impossible to see a vet before that. For tech work, yes, it can be a few days. So what they do is they reserve a few slots everyday for emergencies, and instead of charging the usual 85$ for a vet visit, they charge 150$ for emergency consultation. With taxes, that’s 172,50$ and you haven’t done anything yet.

But, I always forget that now I have insurance for Merlin (except for his heart and patellas). So I’m expecting the insurance cie to pay about 300$. It takes them 4-6 weeks but eventually I’ll get the money.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Dechi said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Merlin is a small dog (6-7 lbs) so I would think he shouldn’t be considered a senior at this age. Don’t toy poodles live to be 15 or 20 ? Whatever it is, if he needs the medicine he will have it.


I know spoos are considered Seniors at age 5. Yes, 5 years old. I think most owners of a healthy 5 year old spoo would disagree, but to see early signs of aging in a spoo at age 8 is probably within the norm. How this translates to the other poodle varieties is a mystery to me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you had a good night (both of you). I think it is good you went even if he checked out fine.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Liz said:


> I know spoos are considered Seniors at age 5. Yes, 5 years old. I think most owners of a healthy 5 year old spoo would disagree, but to see early signs of aging in a spoo at age 8 is probably within the norm. How this translates to the other poodle varieties is a mystery to me.


That's shocking! I bred standard poodles for quite a few years and would not have considered one to be a senior until 11-12 years. Mine generally lived to be 15 or 16. This was in the 70s and 80s. My dogs were the usual Wycliffe/BelTor background - Jaylee breeding. I did lose my best dog to complications of juvenile kidneys at age 5. 

I hope some of the standard poodle breeders on this forum will comment on this.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Liz said:


> I know spoos are considered Seniors at age 5. Yes, 5 years old. I think most owners of a healthy 5 year old spoo would disagree, but to see early signs of aging in a spoo at age 8 is probably within the norm. How this translates to the other poodle varieties is a mystery to me.


Wow! I just noticed Maizie being stiff and sore when she got up from a nap, this was a day after ripping through the park at high speeds. She is 6. That was the first sign of age I noticed in either of the spoos 



Streetcar said:


> Awww, dear @Dechi, please, please do not hesitate to go to your own doctor, please, dear!!! It could be this stress, just maybe they can help with a med for your lovely self as well. Take care 💞.


I totally agree. My own physical health deteriorated due to anxiety/stress when my mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer. I'm going to PM you some suggestions.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> I know spoos are considered Seniors at age 5. Yes, 5 years old. I think most owners of a healthy 5 year old spoo would disagree, but to see early signs of aging in a spoo at age 8 is probably within the norm. How this translates to the other poodle varieties is a mystery to me.


Liz, do you have a source for this? Or is it more from personal observation? As a first time spoo-owner, I’m very interested!

I was able to find this:

“Small dogs are considered senior citizens of the canine community when they reach 11 years of age. Their medium sized friends become seniors at 10 years of age. Their larger sized colleagues are seniors at 8 years of age. And, finally, their giant-breed counterparts are seniors at 7 years old.”









How Old is Old? Comparing Dog Age to Human Age | VCA Animal Hospital


Comparing your human age to your furry friend's canine age is rather complicated, but, simply put, one year to Fido is not one year to you.




vcahospitals.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How’s Merlin doing today, @Dechi?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Johanna said:


> That's shocking! I bred standard poodles for quite a few years and would not have considered one to be a senior until 11-12 years. Mine generally lived to be 15 or 16. This was in the 70s and 80s. My dogs were the usual Wycliffe/BelTor background - Jaylee breeding. I did lose my best dog to complications of juvenile kidneys at age 5.


That loss must have been devastating, Johanna. I think most owners would agree with you that their spoos don't show any sign of slowing down until 11/12, but according to vets, spoos, like other similarly sized dogs, are considered seniors at age 5. I'm not in a position to say whether what I have experienced with Mia is because 1) I have more opportunities to observe her athleticism than many owners, 2) she was extremely active as a young dog leading to early onset arthritis, 3) her genetics and breeding are inferior, or 4) there has been a decline in health and longevity in poodles (or 5--something else). Perhaps @DogtorDoctor can chime in? 


MaizieFrosty said:


> Wow! I just noticed Maizie being stiff and sore when she got up from a nap, this was a day after ripping through the park at high speeds. She is 6. That was the first sign of age I noticed in either of the spoos


Oof, that first hint that she's not a puppy any more can hit hard! I think it says a lot about your observational skills to notice a change like this.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Liz, do you have a source for this? Or is it more from personal observation? As a first time spoo-owner, I’m very interested!
> 
> I was able to find this:
> 
> ...


Sorry, Robin I saw your post after I commented. It's what several vets told me around the time Mia turned 5 and I moved interstate. There's always a chance it's a way to justify the additional costs wrapped up in Senior Wellness checkups (certainly my suspicion at the time, while Mia pogoed around the clinic!).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How’s Merlin doing today, @Dechi?


Like nothing ever happened ! 

He had his pain med this morning again. He doesn’t look drowsy at all. So I guess we’ll know in 5 days when I stop giving it the pain returns or not.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Johanna said:


> That's shocking! I bred standard poodles for quite a few years and would not have considered one to be a senior until 11-12 years. Mine generally lived to be 15 or 16. This was in the 70s and 80s. My dogs were the usual Wycliffe/BelTor background - Jaylee breeding. I did lose my best dog to complications of juvenile kidneys at age 5.
> 
> I hope some of the standard poodle breeders on this forum will comment on this.


Seems like 12 is an average life span for Standard Poodles when I search it. I've got no experience to add useful data otherwise.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Like nothing ever happened !
> 
> He had his pain med this morning again. He doesn’t look drowsy at all. So I guess we’ll know in 5 days when I stop giving it the pain returns or not.


I'm glad to hear he's doing so well! Not all dogs experience drowsiness on gabapentin, especially with medium to low doses. Also glad that all his testing came back normal. Always such a relief. 



Liz said:


> That loss must have been devastating, Johanna. I think most owners would agree with you that their spoos don't show any sign of slowing down until 11/12, but according to vets, spoos, like other similarly sized dogs, are considered seniors at age 5. I'm not in a position to say whether what I have experienced with Mia is because 1) I have more opportunities to observe her athleticism than many owners, 2) she was extremely active as a young dog leading to early onset arthritis, 3) her genetics and breeding are inferior, or 4) there has been a decline in health and longevity in poodles (or 5--something else). Perhaps @DogtorDoctor can chime in?


Personally, I would only call giant breeds seniors at age 5, or large-but-maybe-not-technically-giants (looking at you, Rottweilers). For most dogs, I start to say they're nearing senior years at age 7, but I mainly do that to emphasize the need for joint supplements, routine bloodwork, a closer look at necessary dental cleanings, and maybe a senior diet. I agree pretty closely with what PTP quoted above, actually! 

We don't see many spoos in my part, though. All are young except for the sweet girl with doubly autoimmune issues, and she's still going very strong at 7!

I've not heard of other vets calling poodles seniors at five, either, but that could very much be a regional/local experience-based thing.


----------



## JaneOnWhidbey (Nov 6, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Merlin hasn’t been feeling well since yesterday. He is more clingy and has low(er) energy. His heart rate and breathing rates are good. His temperature is about 1 degree celcius lower than it should be. He is eating and urinating. I haven’t seen a poop but he goes on the side of the house and it’s cold so I’m not outside and can’t see him. He doesn’t drink much usually and hasn’t gone to drink yesterday, but I fed him canned food, which contains lots of water. I put his pyjama on to keep him warm.
> 
> Oddly, his anxiety is lower than usual. This morning he went outside and had a treat. He wagged his tail a little. Now he is cuddling with me in a warm blanket. He usually doesn’t tolerate the heat (or cold) too long so he never stays very long on me. Let alone with a pyjama on and a blanket on top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@JaneOnWhidbey it was purely medical, not a matter of being bored. 

Also, Merlin has a generalized anxiety disorder and he wouldn’t respond well to typical training. But thanks for trying to help!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

DogtorDoctor said:


> Personally, I would only call giant breeds seniors at age 5, or large-but-maybe-not-technically-giants (looking at you, Rottweilers). For most dogs, I start to say they're nearing senior years at age 7, but I mainly do that to emphasize the need for joint supplements, routine bloodwork, a closer look at necessary dental cleanings, and maybe a senior diet. I agree pretty closely with what PTP quoted above, actually!


When you say "most dogs" near senior at age 7, does that include toy breeds/varieties? Since the carprofen helped in this case, I wonder if Merlin's starting to experience some joint pain/age-related aches and pains.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Liz said:


> When you say "most dogs" near senior at age 7, does that include toy breeds/varieties? Since the carprofen helped in this case, I wonder if Merlin's starting to experience some joint pain/age-related aches and pains.


For the little dog breeds that live forever, I would consider them seniors around 10 or so. But I still talk about joint supplements and increased anesthetic risks after 7, since a dog is more likely to have some sort of underlying condition by that age. 

Arthritis can be activity- or injury-induced, so I find a decent number of dogs have mild pain before they're truly a senior pet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

DogtorDoctor said:


> For the little dog breeds that live forever, I would consider them seniors around 10 or so. But I still talk about joint supplements and increased anesthetic risks after 7, since a dog is more likely to have some sort of underlying condition by that age.
> 
> Arthritis can be activity- or injury-induced, so I find a decent number of dogs have mild pain before they're truly a senior pet.


I started giving him joint supplements but he stopped wanting to take them. He will be 8 in April, so I guess he’s more 8 than 7.


----------



## dAnderson (Sep 6, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> We'll be waiting to hear the results. Hope he rebounds soon.


I hope it’s very minor and you both are comfortable soon. Wouldn’t it be nice if they could talk and tell us how they feel.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

dAnderson said:


> I hope it’s very minor and you both are comfortable soon. Wouldn’t it be nice if they could talk and tell us how they feel.


Thank you for your concern. Merlin is doing great, I even did a little grooming and nail trim on him today. I am also doing better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m reviving this thread because Merlin is having similar symptoms today, except for the pain. That day in january he was breathing 31 times per minute. His usual is usually between 16-26, depending if he’s sleeping or not.

I was told that breathing might be a sign of heart problems aggravation. Since this afternoon, he is breathing fast and shallow. He is clearly not comfortable and not anxious in his usual way. Like more worried, and slower. Today I had to go out and he tried to stop me. He is very clingy and sad looking. He shakes sometimes. And he retches, as if he is going to vomit, but it’s more like a cough.

All of this has me worried that it might be his heart. He definitely relaxed when he was able to sleep on my lap. He stretched his body and gently wiped my face with his paw. He was still breathing fast though, 32 beats per minute.

Part of me thinks that he might be reacting to my own anxiety. That he feels how much I worry and it’s affecting him. Right now he is sleeping and I sometimes check on him with my web cam. He sleeps downstairs with Beckie and I, upstairs.

Tomorrow morning I will assess the situation and if needed, I’ll either try to see my regular vet (I doubt they’ll see him as they close at 1200) or take him to the 24/7 specialized center ($$$). He has another EKG coming in fall but we won’t wait that long if he needs medication.

I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Will be thinking of you and Merlin, @Dechi.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. I hope the problem is easily diagnosed and treated.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor thing is still not sleeping. He had a retching episode a while ago. He’s lying in his bed, eyes open. Sometimes he closes them for 1-2 seconds. He must be so tired.

I’ve prepared all his files and EKG ready so I can forward them to the emergency clinic tomorrow. Unless he’s improved, I’ll call them to say we’re coming and forward the emails so they get there before we do. It’s a 30 minute drive.

I’ll take something to sleep or I won’t be sleeping and will be so ill tomorrow I won’t be able to drive.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh so very sorry for Merlin & you. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

In my prayers, @Dechi 💞.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all close...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Holding you in my thoughts, and hoping for promising news from your vet visit.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you were able to sleep. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We're thinking of you both...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Worried and hoping all is okay with Merlin.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I was able to sleep, thanks to the meds I took. I wonder if Merlin did.

This morning his breeding is very normal. He went outside to do his business and had a firm stool. He didn’t want to eat his usual 1 morning kibble (yeah, he is silly). He is totally exhausted and is now sleeping on my lap. He had two little cough episodes a few seconds apart.

I called my usual vet and the tech I talked to didn’t think it would be needed to bring him to the ER now, knowing how he is this morning. She suggested I keep a close eye on him and go if the coughing gets frequent or if he is not eating today, to take him tomorrow. I think she is right that I need more time to evaluate how he is. Right now he is recuperating from that awful night he had so it’s hard to tell. Letting him rest at home is also better than the stress of going to the vet, especially if he didn’t sleep all night.

So the next 24 hours will be critical in determining what we do.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

So stressful 😞 I'm glad Merlin is breathing normally today. I hope he rests and recovers without requiring any further intervention. Praying for you both!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Prayers for you both


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Poor Merlin. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Liz said:


> I know spoos are considered Seniors at age 5. Yes, 5 years old. I think most owners of a healthy 5 year old spoo would disagree, but to see early signs of aging in a spoo at age 8 is probably within the norm. How this translates to the other poodle varieties is a mystery to me.


Well, I got Kali at 5. She & I are middle-aged ladies together. I’m 46. I’m already getting AARP material, so at least she & I are in the same stage of life! 🤣🤣


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

thinking of you, Beckie and Merlin! feel better soon little fella. 🤞


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I hope Merlin is improving today, Dechi. It is so very hard when our beloved dogs are not doing well. Blessings on you both.
Johanna


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hoping everything is better today for you and Merlin


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Hope Merlin is feeling better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to wish us well.

I am more encouraged today. Most of the cough episodes were late morning, early afternoon. After that, he almost had none. He ate well, urinated, had a few bowel movements. His breathing is sometimes faster, but most of the time it’s within his usual range. His heart rate is normal. His temperature is normal. I put more warm water in his meal to make sure he would drink enough. 

What’s odd is Beckie had a two cough episodes today. Which left me wondering if they both have kennel cough or some other infection that causes coughing ? Beckie is well though.

He was generally subdued but at least he could rest at home. I almost went to the vet but I called them and was put on hold and decided not to go while being put on hold. The plan is now to go to my regular vet and request an emergency appointment on Monday if need be.

He did a few happy steps tonight when he went outside for his last potty break. That made me happy. I gave him his anxiety med before bed. He doesn’t take it anymore but I‘m hoping it will make him sleep better.

So good night friends and let’s hope tomorrow is even better !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooray for happy steps! I hope tomorrow is even better for all three of you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That sounds very promising, and if they are both coughing it seems likely to be an infection or something environmental. Ihope he continues toimprove.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just saw this, I hope that you and Merlin are doing well. Keeping you in good thought.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What do they say about pictures again ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What ‘cha talking about Willis ?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------

